# Tell your friends about this site!



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

I'm trying to think of ways to get more folks to post on this board and in this forum. Short of spamming other message boards (bad idea) I have done all I can. I've got links to this site on both my Rocket pages and my personal webpage and the next best thing I can do is ask folks who post here to tell more friends about this place! I'd love to see more folks post in the Rockets forum! I need more folks to comiserate with when we lose and celebrate with when we win!!

Tell a friend!

:wave:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If you know any good Rocket sites, send them to TrueBlueFan, and ask him to send bbb.net's url to them, asking them to put it up. He has done that to help me out several times.

-Petey


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am a big Rockets fan. However, I do most of my writing in the college forum since I am more of a College Basketball fan. I am trying my best to givemy take on the Rockets forum.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I am a big Rockets fan. However, I do most of my writing in the college forum since I am more of a College Basketball fan. I am trying my best to givemy take on the Rockets forum.


Well you can still post here though


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> 
> 
> Well you can still post here though


I know.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> If you know any good Rocket sites, send them to TrueBlueFan, and ask him to send bbb.net's url to them, asking them to put it up. He has done that to help me out several times.
> 
> -Petey


I seriously doubt the best Rocket site of them all(Clutchcity, groovehouse and I both post there too) would do that...."basketballboards.net" is banned there, a certain someone spammed and got caught


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Who was that...doesn't sound very friendly. Just because you are the biggest doesn't mean you can push people around...or does it?


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Who was that...doesn't sound very friendly. Just because you are the biggest doesn't mean you can push people around...or does it?


they are no where near the biggest


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

who has a bigger Rockets site


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> 
> 
> they are no where near the biggest


You show me *1* Rockets site that has more posters, please.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Texas is resurfacing all of their athletic facilities with confetti. 'Cause they always look better on paper.


I swear that kills me everytim i read it!


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> You show me *1* Rockets site that has more posters, please.


oh i thought you meant overall but Rockets forum is clearly CC. 

Misunderstanding, my bad


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Texas is resurfacing all of their athletic facilities with confetti. 'Cause they always look better on paper.
> 
> 
> I swear that kills me everytim i read it!


He wont change it

It kills me too


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> 
> 
> He wont change it
> ...


The best thing about it...well....is that it's true!


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> The best thing about it...well....is that it's true!


:laugh:


----------

